# June Update! email



## Janice (Jun 4, 2005)

For those of you who do not subscribe to our email updates here is the June letter:

 Quote:

  We have an update! Chelsea and I have been working on developing some really great additions to the website and forum. Some of these projects include:

I. MAC product gallery 

We’ve decided to put together our very own MAC gallery consisting of high quality, consistently true to color photographs of MAC products. At this time it will be limited to Eyeshadows, Blushes, Fluidliners, and Lips as we already have the Precautions photos of pigments, CCB's and Paints (www.precautions.specktra.net). We are working with the stunning Alexa, a Specktra forum staff member, on this project as she (and her wonderful product photos) is the inspiration behind it!

II. MAC collection product images

We are developing product images for the Color Stories! When you are browsing a color story you will have a swatch image right next to the product you are interested in! We hope this will help the posterity of long discontinued shades. 

III. Forum additions!

We have added FAQ and Recommendation forums to the lineup! Now you can stop in and get recc’s from MAC MA’s as well as our resident experts. =D 

The FAQ forum has great topic such as “Top 10 neutral eye shadows and bright eye shadows” and “Anatomy of eyeshadow application”.  We also have forum FAQ’s such as “How to insert an image in your post”. 

We have relocated the Clearance Bin to the bottom of the forums so next time you visit be sure to check for it! As always you must have a minimum of 20 posts to access it. =)

IV. Last but not least our 1st anniversary is coming up on the 11th and we have lots of exciting things in the works. Check out the forum for the information. We should have something up very soon explaining how things will work. =D

Be sure to visit the forums (www.specktra.net/forum) where we have over 2000 members posting their FOTD’s, chatting about cosmetics and everything else under the sun! We strive to bring you the best and most accurate MAC information out there!

As always we want to thank you, our visitors, for making us the #1 MAC resource on the web! 

-Janice & Chelsea
www.specktra.net


----------



## roxybc (Jun 4, 2005)

Great job as always girls!  Thanks for always keeping us so up to date, and constantly improving the site!  I'm excited about the new color swatches in the color stories page, as well as the other color swatches you guys will be adding. I think I speak for all of us members when I say:






THANKS!!!!!


----------



## bubbley_bubby (Jun 4, 2005)

that is such a great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love being able to actually see the colours you want


----------

